
Nigeria’s game designers fight for their cut on mobile - Turukawa
https://www.ft.com/content/0d4a9852-17df-11e8-9c33-02f893d608c2
======
neonate
This works for me: [http://archive.is/H5vGz](http://archive.is/H5vGz).

------
downandout
FT has a hard-stop paywall with no workarounds. Why are their links allowed to
be posted here, and how do they make it to the front page, considering that
the vast majority of HN readers do not have a paid subscription?

Edit: Apparently the Facebook workaround works for FT if you haven't been
cookied there before. Open their links in an incognito window, and then use
this bookmarklet - works on all WSJ articles as well.

    
    
      javascript:window.location.href='https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u='+encodeURIComponent(window.location.href);

~~~
booleandilemma
Click the “web” link on HN and then click the first Google link. Worked for
me.

That being said, FT is worth subscribing to.

~~~
downandout
The google workaround has never worked for me on FT, even with cleared
cookies. Maybe they're going by IP address.

